# Does Gidget have muscle atrophy at the withers?



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay,yea...I nit pic but I was wondering if she was having muscle atrophy because he withers are more prominent than when I first got her but back then she was a fat cow so getting her into working shape might have helped redefine the wither area....what do you think?


before and after



































last winter



















Last summer











when i first got her


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i know she doesn't have much for withers but am I just seeing things or?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

IMO they actually look cleaner now than they used to. ofcourse, I'm no expert, but I don't really see anything to worry about. Is her saddle fit well?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

yea,I have 3 saddles for her. Wintec with interchangle gullet. It fits her really well. She has to go to a wide in that one and she isn't upset when I put it on her.I have a treeless and she loooooves it! I also just got a barrel saddle and I used my HAF pad with it the other day and it fits well with the pad and isn't upset...sooooo I think everything is good. I was just wondering if she looked okay at the withers.


----------

